# Newbie



## RookieNookie (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi I'm new to the forum. I'm recently married and I look forward to asking some marriage questions; there are some things I don't quite understand about sex as it's all new to me. The only person I've ever been with is my husband and things are wonderful. The question I have I couldn't ask anyone in person as I would be far too embarrassed so I'm hoping I can keep my anonymity on here and ask freely. :grin2: I don't want to get into forum trouble so I'll snoop around some more before I ask.


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome Rookie Don't be embarrassed ask away


----------

